# Repairing Brinsea Ova-Easy 380 Incubator



## Spoon (Jun 22, 2012)

I damaged my turning motor by having a slightly too big brooder in the bottom. I am getting ready to tear into it to see what I need to repair it. Just looking for any advise or helpful hints. Thanks.


----------

